# Tomato-tone Tomato Fertilizer Review



## Elizabeth_Hart (Feb 10, 2012)

Last year I used fish emulsion and espoma tomator tone - I had the best tomatoes I ever had. I also used it on my egg plant and pepper plants - not success there. Any suggestions?

thank you


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Elizabeth,

I'm glad to hear the fish emulsion and Tomato-tone worked well for your tomatoes. It's a very good nutrient combo. It is quite puzzling to hear that it didn't work so well for your peppers and eggplant since they are in the same plant family as tomatoes. They all have similar nutrient requirements. Were there any other factors that may have been different for them compared to the tomatoes?


----------



## John8 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello,
I was just wondering when you use fish emulsion do you also spray the actual tomatoes or just the soil?? Have you ever used some typ of manure for your tomatoes with any luck?? 
Thanks,
John


----------



## John8 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello,
I was just wondering if you recommend using any other fertilizer in addition to the tomato tone, like blood or bone meal for instance. Also what are your thoughts on using osmocote for tomatoes??
Thanks,
John


----------



## doug1 (May 18, 2012)

try using all natural manure from cattle or pigs from a farmer it works great my dad died at 92 and the only fertilizer he used was from farm animals and he had a great garden, so this is what I use.


----------



## hjsher1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello.... (1) I used Tomato Tone this year, but I noticed that a few tomatoes ...say 1 on about a few plants have blossom end rot....the bottom end of the tomato being black... What's causing this? I thought the Tomato Tone has enough calcium...I hadn't lime the soil in a couple years.. Is this the reason? or what could be the reason? (I went out yesterday and sprinkled some lime around each plant and watered in...) also (2) how long can you use a bag of the Tomato Tone or in other words.. is there an expiration date and you need to buy another bag even though you have some left over from this year.... the current bag I have I bought last April a year ago... so the little I have left in the bag I've used for 2 years... Thanks for good answers and responses.... Horace in NC


----------



## Geirgie_Bouthillier (Jun 14, 2014)

I spray tomato with it aswell,add about 0ne to two tablespoons of unsulfured molasses per gallon of water solution with the fish emultion aswell works great and adds food for increasing beneficial microbes to grow!As far as useing manure on tomato crops yes I have but I am very careful on how I apply it I turn it in the soil at the end of the growing season and cover it with leaves to winter over and break down into the soil efficiently,then when spring arrives just prep garden as usual and plant your crops with great success and by the way sorry forgot to add I have alot of comfrey from my hedge I chop up and put in the soil and mulch with fantastic results loaded with trace elements and needed nutrients for tomatoe,peppers,eggplant and generally everything else almost under the Sun!


----------



## Geirgie_Bouthillier (Jun 14, 2014)

Bonemeal is a good addition but be careful on useing extra blood meal it is very high ratio of percentage of nitrogen;like about 12+% when I put manure tea on my tomato plants once in awhile I was very careful to add about 3 tablespoons of dry powdered milk to off set the green growth by initiatinging good blossom set with the calcium from the milk and the phosphorous from the bonemeal,as far as useing other fertilizers other then tomato tone just be careful it is very easy to over fertilize with a good good product becoming toxic or bad effects on plant and soil when to much is used you can always put a little more if desired results do not happen but you cannot at all easily take out an over abundance of to much you put in !


----------



## Geirgie_Bouthillier (Jun 14, 2014)

As far as the experation date that is only on the biotone bacteria they put in the fertilizer that has about a 2 year shelf life or a little more as far as all the other elements in the Tomato Tone fertilizer they have an almost indefinite self life! Well on your other question I have to make an educated guess cause this could be caused but differant things,but it definitely sounds like you have a calcium shortage in your soil but also becarful if you did not water enough the plant will not have the ability to take up the calcuim,be careful of useing lime all the time to make up for your calcium shotage because if the soil is to alkaline or even if it is to acid the soil and plnt nutrients in the soil do not have the ability to to be used by the plnt and stay stuck in the soil unused,I buy 50 ponds of crushed oyster shells for $12 at grain store use all the tome,also save egg shells all of them after you get a collection put egg shells in blender and powder them,I also use 3 tablespoons of dry powdered milk per gallon of water to supplement the needed cacium to stop the blossom end rot,also bone meal has cacium aswell and so does collidial soft rock phosphate and all of these will not make your soil way to sweet like over application of lime will so please use balance and wisdom to imitate mother nature!


----------



## Geirgie_Bouthillier (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes spray plants aswell but add 1 tablespoon of unsulfured molasses it assits it sticking to plants and adds trace elements needed,manure tea evry week and a half also at same time add 2 tablespoond of powdered dry milk per gallon of water of that tea solution to insure blossom set is just as good as the vegetative growth you just inspired!


----------



## MattL (7 mo ago)

hjsher1 said:


> Hello.... (1) I used Tomato Tone this year, but I noticed that a few tomatoes ...say 1 on about a few plants have blossom end rot....the bottom end of the tomato being black... What's causing this? I thought the Tomato Tone has enough calcium...I hadn't lime the soil in a couple years.. Is this the reason? or what could be the reason? (I went out yesterday and sprinkled some lime around each plant and watered in...) also (2) how long can you use a bag of the Tomato Tone or in other words.. is there an expiration date and you need to buy another bag even though you have some left over from this year.... the current bag I have I bought last April a year ago... so the little I have left in the bag I've used for 2 years... Thanks for good answers and responses.... Horace in NC


I bought a bag this morning and the expiration date is 2026. It doesn’t specify if that is after opening or not. I noticed the bag has a lot rocks in it, idk what they’re trying to pull over there. I heard it’s a good product at least.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

MattL said:


> I bought a bag this morning and the expiration date is 2026. It doesn’t specify if that is after opening or not. I noticed the bag has a lot rocks in it, idk what they’re trying to pull over there. I heard it’s a good product at least.


Welcome Matt 
I wonder if these rocks are rocks or some sort of slow release fertilizer. Just guessing. I am no expert. Lol


----------

